
Google to Auto Delete History - joseflavio
https://blog.google/technology/safety-security/keeping-private-information-private
======
k_sze
The cynic side of me thinks Google has figured this out:

\- search history of more than 3 months ago is somewhat worthless for
analytics/advertisement purposes;

\- search history of more than 18 months ago is really worthless, but hey, we
can also keep those just because we can.

~~~
natslovR
fortunately they are just changing defaults. I worried i was losing all my
location history, but just checked and it's still set to never delete.

------
WhyNotHugo
What does "delete" mean? Does it mean that they remove the information from my
account, or that they entirely remove all traces of the data and anything
derived from it?

~~~
propogandist
a very good point and something that will never discussed as it gets into
threatening Google's core business.

This is meant to be PR statements to try and prepare for increased scrutiny
and data privacy they see on the horizon.

This is, imo, meant to be a way for them to tell the masses "look we
automatically delete you data!", expecting them to not have any understanding
of models that can be built from the underlying data.

Unfortunately, the tech press will cover this at face value praising Google,
as their livlihoods are all dependent on Google Ads / YT and free services
like AMP.

------
raxxorrax
How about an option to delete everything right now? I think these "privacy"
initiatives are as dishonest as they can be.

~~~
llimos
You can.

[https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity](https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity)
It's on the hamburger menu

~~~
uniqueid
...and so young Raxxorrax set off into Google's vast, dark labyrinth of
Privacy Settings, never to be seen again.

------
ashleeloganie
You can set up automatically

